# Editing Nikon NEF Raw Files



## Dave46 (May 19, 2016)

I am using Lightroom 5.7.1 and would like to edit Nikon NEF files.  When I try to import files, the NEF files do not show up in the directory to import.  The files were created with a Nikon D810.  Do I need an add-on or something and if so, where can I get it?  Thanks,  Dave


----------



## Tony Jay (May 20, 2016)

Hi Dave, welcome!

Lightroom first supported raw files from the Nikon D810 with the previous dot release so 5.7.1 has no problem recognising your raw files.
There are many reasons, not related to Lightroom, why your imports are not successful.

There could be issues with the memory card holding the images, the camera or card reader as well as the cables used to connect the camera or card reader to your computer as well as the USB port on the computer. This list is not exhaustive - merely an illustration of the fact that there are plenty of possibilities to explain your problems that do not include Lightroom.
However, nothing that I have listed so far proves that Lightroom is not at fault.

There is probably not enough detail in your post to figure out the problem yet.
My suggestion is that you post a screenshot of your import dialog while trying to import images.
Also exact details relating to all the possibilities I listed would be helpful too.
Generally trying to import via the camera is something that we try to discourage, and that for several reasons.
So, if you do not use a card reader that would be the first thing that I would suggest remedying.

In the interim, are you able to use your OS to copy the files onto the relevant hard drive and folder?
If you are able to do this try then to use the import dialog to 'Add' those images.
If the OS cannot achieve the copy then that almost certainly confirms a hardware glitch somewhere.

We will wait for your reply.
BTW there will be a solution for this - it is just a matter of figuring out the true nature of the problem.

Tony Jay


----------



## Dave46 (May 20, 2016)

Hello Tony,

Thanks for the reply.  I tried shooting my D610, downloading the images using ViewNX-i and then importing them into Lightroom.  Then I noticed that it successfully imported them. My eyes aren't what they used to be and I was missing the fine print under the images in Lightroom.  They were labeled _filename.NEF+JPG _.  I checked the images imported yesterday, that were shot with my D810, and they are the same.  After editing, I attempted to export the images.  They exported as jpeg files which is what I would expect.  

As you know, the files are stored in the camera on separate cards and put into one directory on my computer by ViewNX-i.  When I attempt to import them into Lightroom, they appear as one file, named _filename.NEF+JPG.  _This makes me wonder if there is any real advantage in storing these images as larger NEF files. What exactly is the advantage?  This weekend, I will shoot three races.  I will shoot approximately 1000 pictures at each race.  Storage becomes an issue.  It is worth it if there is a real advantage in editing Raw images.   

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2016)

Dave46 said:


> ...When I attempt to import them into Lightroom, they appear as one file, named _filename.NEF+JPG.  _This makes me wonder if there is any real advantage in storing these images as larger NEF files. What exactly is the advantage?  This weekend, I will shoot three races.  I will shoot approximately 1000 pictures at each race.  Storage becomes an issue.  It is worth it if there is a real advantage in editing Raw images.


 They are not stored as one image, just one catalog entry.  On your preferences General tab there is a checkbox labeled "Treat JPEGs next to RAW files as a separate photo"  If unchecked, the JPEG file is brought into the catalog as a sidecar file to the more important RAW NEF.  As such in LR the JPEG is not editable.  If the box is checked, both JPEG and NEF are treated as individual files and can be edited as individual files. 
The most important file is the 12-14 bit NEF file.  The 8 bit JPEG was made from it in the camera using the settings that you defined in the camera before you even had a subject.  The JPEG fixes the WB, uses only about half of the colors available in the NEF and "bakes in" all of the settings from the camera making it only marginally adjustable in post process.  The NEF OTOH, has not WB set and this can be changed in LR after impact. Further, the D810 has about 5 stops of exposure attitude. With the NEF you can correct under or over exposed images that could not be recovered from the JPEG. 
Don't ever throw away the RAW image because once deleted you can never recover the original data that went into making the SOOC JPEG.   If you want to save disk space, Stop shooting JPEGs and learn how to produce a better JPEG from the NEF.  Also, Skip the ViewNX-i front end.  It is unnecessary and slows down the post processing workflow. Instead Import directly from the camera card to LR.


----------



## Tony Jay (May 20, 2016)

Cletus has absolutely hit the nail on the head.
Learn how to process raw images yourself.
Once you know how the results will blow you out of the water - far, far better than a camera-generated JPEG.
We can help you explore new territory in raw processing!

Tony Jay


----------



## Dave46 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Cletus and Tony.  I shot raw images this past weekend.  When I tried to edit them and export them, I ran into problems.  I get a black circle with an exclamation mark in it on each picture in the film strip.  I think I am running out of resources.  I know Windows 7, 32 bit, is restricting how much memory is usable.  What are the minimum requirements for memory and CPU speed.  Windows 7, 64 bit, has twice the usable memory as 32 bit so I will be loading that as soon as I can.  In the meantime, I have to free up as much memory as possible.  What are the required specs?


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2016)

I would recommend  a Minimum of 8GB of RAM.  16GB would be better.  The speed of the CPU is not as important as the number of Cores. You must have at least a dual core machine if you are able to run Win64.  A quad core machine would provide better performance.

I'm  not sure what is going on with the  black circle with an exclamation mark in it on each picture in the film strip.  This sounds like it has nothing to do with the images being processed by LR.  Something may be corrupt.  Can you open these same files in Windows Image viewer?


----------



## Tony Jay (May 24, 2016)

That exclamation mark has nothing to do with computer resources.
Can you post a screenshot showing us what you have described.
Depending on exactly what we see we can tell you what it means.

The most likely issue is a metadata conflict - but lets see the screenshot first.

Tony Jay


----------



## Dave46 (May 24, 2016)

I am running an AMD Phenom II x4 920,  2800 Mhz, 4 Core.  I have 8 GB Installed Memory, 2.75 GB Total Physical Memory and 1.90 GB Available Memory.  I never had problems with lightroom before except for it being a little slow and having to wait for things to happen.  That was when I was running Windows 7, 64 Bit.  The screenshots attached show the two errors that I am seeing.  The program freezes continuously and I wait a long time for it to catch up.  When I try to export NEF files after editing, Lightroom actually tells me there is not enough memory.  Based on all of this, I may have to upgrade to Windows 10, which I did not like when I tried it, or buy a new computer.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 24, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I would recommend  a Minimum of 8GB of RAM.  16GB would be better.  The speed of the CPU is not as important as the number of Cores. You must have at least a dual core machine if you are able to run Win64.  A quad core machine would provide better performance.
> 
> I'm  not sure what is going on with the  black circle with an exclamation mark in it on each picture in the film strip.  This sounds like it has nothing to do with the images being processed by LR.  Something may be corrupt.  Can you open these same files in Windows Image viewer?



Cletus,

I seem to recall reading that Lightroom does not really take advantage of more cores, that the best path to improve performance is a faster CPU clock speed.  Did I mis-remember?

Phil


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2016)

It has been reported by others that LR will use up to 6 cores and any more than 6 do not get used by LR.  I think CPUs are available as 2, 4 or 8 cores.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 25, 2016)

clee01l said:


> It has been reported by others that LR will use up to 6 cores and any more than 6 do not get used by LR.  I think CPUs are available as 2, 4 or 8 cores.


"Most of the actions we tested have a fairly low parallel efficiency (below .7 or 70%). They still benefit from having more cores, but in most situations a CPU with a lower core count but higher operating frequency will give you the best performance. However, exporting images - which pretty much any Lightroom user is going to do - has a very high parallel efficiency which means a CPU with a high core count will allow you to export images faster. This means that the best CPU for you is going to depend on exactly what actions in Lightroom you regularly find yourself waiting on."

-- from a post on the Puget Sound Computers website:  Adobe Lightroom CC/6 Multi Core Performance


----------



## Dave46 (May 27, 2016)

After trying several other options, I decided to go for broke and load Windows 7, 64 bit.  I dedicated an old laptop to the one program I needed the 32 bit version for and returned to the 64 bit operatimg system on my primary desktop.  This solved all of my problems.  With the 32 bit version, the availanle memory was way to low for Lightroom to operate correctly.  With the 64 bit version, I have approximately 5 GB of available RAM before starting Lightroom.  Lightroom is, once again, performing correctly.  It is actually, fairly fast. The fact that I was editing and exporting Nikon NEF files had nothing to do with my problems.  Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## clee01l (May 27, 2016)

Dave46 said:


> ... I dedicated an old laptop to the one program I needed the 32 bit version for and returned to the 64 bit operatimg system on my primary desktop.  This solved all of my problems.


I think it is possible to set up a 32 bit program to run in Windows 64.  It used to be called Windows on Windows (WoW).   I've gotten so far away from Windows that I cab't tell you exactly how this is done, but you should be able to run all of your programs in one machine


----------



## PhilBurton (May 28, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I think it is possible to set up a 32 bit program to run in Windows 64.  It used to be called Windows on Windows (WoW).   I've gotten so far away from Windows that I cab't tell you exactly how this is done, but you should be able to run all of your programs in one machine


It absolutely is possible to run a 32-bit program in 64-bit versions of Windows, including the latest, which is Windows 10.  However, you can't do the opposite, that is, run a 64-bit program in a 32-bit install of Windows, even if the CPU is 64-bit

Phil


----------

